# How do all these people to draw well like that...



## Arko90 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello, I create this post because I'm really tired to be bad, to not improve myself... I train since long time now, so I have some questions...

People learn alone, or tutorial is better?
Tablet with Software (Which one is the best!! Tablet and Software) or paper and pencils
How do they imagine what they drawing? I can imagine but it's... weird in my head...
Do they draw with geometrical form to start their draw?

Hope somebody will help me...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Tablets use the same software programs normally used on a computer, as they are just an input device (or also output, if it's a display tablet).

How you learn best?  That's dependent of the individual.  Some are just naturally gifted, some may need a quick video tutorial, others yet require one-on -one instruction.  

I can see a completed image before I start, so I constantly reference that when I draw, but sometimes that image can change at any time.  Others just start drawing, and see where it takes them.  There really isn't an optimal way.  Sometimes you need to create something new, other times you need to produce something more exact. 

I'm getting out of work, so I'll have to cut my limited viewpoints short.  I'm far from a pro.  Very far


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 1, 2017)

I noticed, and me too... Us, beginner, want directly do what we love and that's what I try... In fact I don't with what and where begin...


----------



## homie (Nov 1, 2017)

Honestly, what's helped me most is simply just drawing to draw. Not drawing to make something that necessarily looks good, but drawing things that make me happy. After a while, you start to just let go and, every once in a while, you might draw something that you like a lot better than something you've drawn in the past, after that, you can keep drawing that thing and eventually just "learn" to draw the shapes how they look best if that makes sense?

It takes time to draw well. You won't wake up one day and be the next Picasso if you haven't already accrued some skill. Improvement can take ages.

If tutorials help you, use tutorials!! Start small with, say, looking at ones to draw basic facial shapes. If the way the tutorial is trying to teach you doesn't feel right or just doesn't seem to be working for you specifically, try another one! No one can tell you how to draw personally because only you will know how you draw. If using basic geometric shapes to build up a form works for you, use it! If it doesn't, no big deal! You'll find something that feels right eventually.

Other than that, really just look at anatomical references. If you're trying to draw, say, an owl and when you try drawing freehand it doesn't quite look like an owl, look up pictures of owls!! You don't have to draw realistically with a reference either; just look at what makes the animal you're trying to draw them and try to draw in your own way/style.

There's no special tools or way of drawing that's superior or that'll make you any better than someone else, but it definitely makes it much easier to improve if you invest in quality tools (with either traditional or digital). 

We all start somewhere with art and progress at different rates. Don't stress over drawing "well" right now, just draw.


----------



## Yantiskra (Nov 1, 2017)

Drawing is a complex process, which includes many skills:  anatomy, colour harmony, contrast, body language(aka interesting poses and more), steady lines, composition...

It doesn't actually matter how you learn it.  You find drawing circles, boxes useful? Then use them. Refs are great, they will always help you make your work better, definetely use them. 
See and find whatever tricks, helping things you can. 
I would recommend a beginner drawing with a paper and a pen, though you may try tablet too. But I prefer studying anatomy with a paper, it's faster for me.
And yes, pen. So you wouldn't correct your mistakes with eraser, get used to doing mistakes and feel okay about it. It's better to redraw somthing 500+ times than trying to erase the same drawing 500+ times)


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 1, 2017)

Yantiskra said:


> Drawing is a complex process, which includes many skills:  anatomy, colour harmony, contrast, body language(aka interesting poses and more), steady lines, composition...
> 
> It doesn't actually matter how you learn it.  You find drawing circles, boxes useful? Then use them. Refs are great, they will always help you make your work better, definetely use them.
> See and find whatever tricks, helping things you can.
> ...


I use boxes and circle, to draw, but I don't know how to use them, I mean, at the good place on a anatomy to draw... so as you said I learn anatomy, but it doesn't help me


----------



## Jarren (Nov 1, 2017)

How do they do it? It's just like any other skill: years and years of constant practice and experimentation. Learning from others or reading about techniques, watching tutorials or getting critiques from others. True, it does come easier to some people, but it's mostly practice and the will to stick with the mediums you choose, be they written, drawn, sculpted, or digitally rendered. Everyone's first attempts at something will be utter trash. But you have to examine said trash and see how you can improve upon it. Never discard something without trying to learn from it. Above all, seek out an education, be it teaching yourself with free resources or getting formal instruction.


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 1, 2017)

I won't lie, I think I have this skill to be good fastly... maybe because all my family draw and my grand father was a professional painter I could show you one of his huge paint at my home... but I'm perfectionnist, is it a problem?

(Sorry if my grammar is bad, I'm french)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Really depends on what you consider perfection.  To err is human.  Leave utter perfection to robots and computers.


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Really depends on what you consider perfection.  To err is human.  Leave utter perfection to robots and computers.


I don't like failure  I try to let that but it's hard...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

What is failure by definition?  Making a mistake, requiring another attempt?  Or quitting?  I say the latter is true failure. 

Mistakes are just that, chances to learn.  It's just like real life.  Show me a person who does everything perfectly the first time, and I'll show you someone who has never learned anything valuable.


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 1, 2017)

Like my english, I do mistake but I learn, I know that ^^ but it's really difficult to accept...


----------



## W00lies (Nov 3, 2017)

I learned alone until the age of 22-23 when I discovered tutorials on youtube. Everything I drew before was a hit or miss since I would draw the outline. Sometimes it looked good, sometimes it didn't! I just never knew how to correct my mistakes because I didn't start with the basics. With youtube I was able to learn more about using shapes and anatomy. I'm far from perfect but it helped me a LOT!

For me it's pen and paper all the way. I love being able to hold my creations in my hands too much to convert. 

Hmm I imagine what I'm going to draw in my head as an image or as an idea but I'm rarely good at putting down an idea down super easily. I'll usually do some smaller concept sketch a bit like this:
www.furaffinity.net: More Concept by Chinimasse
Then end up with something like this:
www.furaffinity.net: Stalking Dinosaurs by Chinimasse
When I take the time to sketch an idea first then I only need to use form and anatomy while I'm sketching out the idea. Then it's all about adding the details and your own personal style.

Shapes, yes! Using shapes helped me a ton. It's a lot easier to rotate a shape and add details to the shape then it is remembering the outline of something in different positions. At the stage if you run into issues where something doesn't feel or look right then it's okay to use references to correct your mistakes. Especially if those mistakes are anatomy. Because you're using shapes, the next time you draw something similar, you'll remember how to add the correction to the shape so you actually learn from your mistake. Checking out the skeletons of animals can help out too sometimes. I had to draw a cheetah for a comic once and I had never realized just how long their legs were until I looked at a skeleton.

I still have days where I feel like I forget how to draw and can't get anything to look right. XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

W00lies said:


> I learned alone until the age of 22-23 when I discovered tutorials on youtube. Everything I drew before was a hit or miss since I would draw the outline. Sometimes it looked good, sometimes it didn't! I just never knew how to correct my mistakes because I didn't start with the basics. With youtube I was able to learn more about using shapes and anatomy. I'm far from perfect but it helped me a LOT!
> 
> For me it's pen and paper all the way. I love being able to hold my creations in my hands too much to convert.
> 
> ...




I love love love your pic!! Bovine furries are my fav


----------



## Pinkaap (Nov 6, 2017)

Just remember it takes 1000 hours to get good at something ... let that sink in.


----------



## RhelArts (Nov 10, 2017)

endless practice.
you cannot get good simply by sitting there and hoping to be good. you have to draw. draw. draw. constantly draw. i draw at least SOMETHING every day and my improvement has drastically increased since the days where i sat around moping about why i wasn't 'good' and did nothing to improve that.


----------



## narutogod123 (Nov 10, 2017)

I made reference links for beginners.

Click here :  Reference links

The road to getting good at art is a long one I've been drawing for 5 years and I'm still not the best but I'm not going to give up. If you don't have a passion for drawing and creating art from scratch then art isn't for you.

I hope my links helps!


----------



## shintarouee (Nov 13, 2017)

sometimes it's best to just "let it go," really! putting too much thought and overthinking drawing can make your art feel/look bad. When I draw I like to just "feel" where my hand goes next, and enjoy what I do!

If you're looking to improve your art, think of your inspirations. What do you like best from their style? you can incorporate that into your art! it takes time to find a style, but you'll eventually develop your own "way" of drawing.

and practice, practice, practice....! I've been drawing for roughly seven years, and have been doing digital for maybe four years. I think my art's come a long way! as long as you put your heart into it, your art will look great!


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 13, 2017)

People improve in various different ways. For myself, the best way I learn is by freehanding things I see. For instance, I'm not a very good artist, I saw another artist's artwork, and copied it a few times, then tried to replicate it by memory a few times. Doing this, I've improved a bit, not only getting a better bodily understanding of anatomy, but also seeing how close I can get to matching another artist's style and seeing how far I differ.
An important thing to note is that I'm not tracing; tracing, for me, is the lazy way of learning from another artist, you're going over the same line they drew, rather than simply looking at it and trying to draw what's in front of you. Another important thing to remember is, if you try this out, it's best to not post what was copied, even if you're going to link to the original artist and make it abundantly clear that what you drew is simply a copy. There are people who get _livid_ over this, mistaking an honest attempt at improving yourself as you trying to steal another artist's work. The internet is full of short-tempered people like that.


----------

